# Best route by road - Dublin to Dungarvan



## Complainer (7 Oct 2009)

What is the best route by road to Dungarvan these days? I'm heading down at the weekend to see some family. When I used to travel that direction years ago, I would have taken the Kilkenny/Callan road and then over the mountains via Carrick. 

I'm just wondering if that route still makes sense, given all the work that has gone on with the N11 and the N8. I'm near the M50, so I can get to the N11 or the N7/N8 easily.


----------



## BillK (7 Oct 2009)

Check out www.theaa.com/route-planner 

I had a quick look and it gives a start point of Lord Edward St. to a finish point of St Mary St. Total distance of 130.6 *miles* and a time of 2 hours 58 mins.

The routes are printable.


----------



## j26 (7 Oct 2009)

Google maps suggests the N8 to Cahir and then turn off for Dungarvan.


----------



## TarfHead (8 Oct 2009)

Complainer said:


> What is the best route by road to Dungarvan these days? I'm heading down at the weekend to see some family. When I used to travel that direction years ago, I would have taken the Kilkenny/Callan road and then over the mountains via Carrick.
> 
> I'm just wondering if that route still makes sense, given all the work that has gone on with the N11 and the N8. I'm near the M50, so I can get to the N11 or the N7/N8 easily.


 
That route, via Carrick on Suir, is still the best IMHO. Until the Waterford City bypass is opened, you're still facing a jam at Rice Bridge and a crawl out of the city on the far side.

Going via Cahir would mean doubling back to Clonmel and then that road via Ballymacarbry that can be a nightmare if you get stuck behind slower moving traffic, i.e. few opportunities to overtake.


----------



## woodbine (8 Oct 2009)

TarfHead said:


> , you're still facing a jam at Rice Bridge and a crawl out of the city on the far side.


 
regarding the Waterford city section, when you come over the bridge from the Ferybank side, take a right at the end of the bridge. It brings you around that part of the city and it's a quieter route. Go into google maps and have a look at the route. You'd be going through Bilberry, Gracediueu and eventually connecting up with the Old Kilmeaden Road roundabout and thus onto the N25. 

Really it depends on what time of the day you're travelling, but i'd usually go the way I described above (and the same for reverse journey)


----------



## TarfHead (8 Oct 2009)

woodbine said:


> regarding the Waterford city section, when you come over the bridge from the Ferybank side, take a right at the end of the bridge.


 
Yes - I know that route and have used it when approaching Waterford City from New Ross.

However, from Dublin, I believe the Carlow/Kilkenny/Callan/Carrick route is the better one. The 'N11 route' still has that stretch (N30) between Enniscorthy and New Ross (i.e. via Clonroche) which can be slow if you're stuck behind slower moving traffic.


----------



## dewdrop (8 Oct 2009)

Agree re the kilkenny carrick on suir route.. the road from carrick to the main cork waterford road at Lemybrien is excellent as it was resurfaced for the Tour de France race some years ago. Scenery lovely with the Comeraghs gazing down on you.


----------



## Mpsox (8 Oct 2009)

if you go via the Carlow/Kilkenny, on the plus side, Carlow is bypassed by a motorway. On the minus side, watch out for the roadworks at the end of the Kilcullen bypass and of course, you run the risk of getting stuck around Castledermot


----------



## Complainer (11 Oct 2009)

Thanks all, the scenic route over the mountains via Carrick worked fairly well. 2.5 hours down, 3 hours back in much heavier traffic and some delays in Carrick.


----------

